# ISO Spinach dip



## jeninga75 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok, I did do a search for spinach dip, and ended up with everything about anything except... spinach dip. So, looking for not a cheese based dip but a mayo/cream cheese/sour cream based dip. I looked on the internet but I want something TNT. I am in love with Wild Wing Cafe's (SE chain) spinach dip and would die for a copy recipe. (Yes, did a Wild Wings search too.)


----------



## jabbur (Dec 19, 2007)

I use the recipe on the box of Knorr vegetable soup.  It's really good.  I don't have one in my pantry to copy here.  I believe the box says Hellman's mayo.  Have made it with Hellmen's and with Kraft.  We couldn't tell the difference but do use mayo.  Miracle whip is not good for this recipe.


----------



## cjs (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is the Knorr box recipe - I agree it it very good!!

                     KNORR'S BACK OF PKG. SPINACH DIP

  10               ozs  pkg. frozen chopped spinach, thawed & drained
  16               ozs  sour cream
  1                  c  mayonnaise
  1                pkg  Knorr Vege Soup, Dip & Recipe Mix
  8                ozs  water chestnuts, drained & chopped (optional)
  3                 ea  green onions, chopped

In med. bowl, stir spinach, sour cream, mayo, soup mix, water chestnuts & gr. onions till well mixed.
Cover; chill 2 hours to blend flavors.
Stir well. If desired, spoon into round bread bowl. Serve w/cut up veggies or chips.
SPINACH 7 CHEESE DIP: Add 8 oz. shredded Swiss cheese.

Note: I also add a couple shakes of tabasco.                          
--------

adding  artichoke hearts to spinach dip works also.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 20, 2007)

I think they make a packet now.  I have one home, I'll have to check out who makes it.


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well that's easy enough.  I'll pick that up tomorrow on the way home from work.  I love using the new flour tortilla chips that Tostitos has.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't have "just" a spinach dip in my database, but if you're willing to put a little extra work into it, I have an awesome award-winning spinach artichoke dip (which kicks the crap out of spinach dip every day and thrice on Sundays)

(Credit to Youri Wang for this recipe, it is not one I devised on my own)

1 14oz. can artichoke hearts, drained and chopped
1/2 package frozen chopped spinach, thawed and drained
1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup cream cheese
1/4 cup grated Romano cheese
1/4 teaspoon minced garlic

-Preheat oven to 375 degrees F 
-Mix together artichoke hearts, spinach, sour cream, mayonnaise, cream cheese, Romano cheese, and garlic. Cover dish.
-Bake until heated through and bubbly, about 25 minutes.


----------



## cjs (Dec 21, 2007)

"adding artichoke hearts to spinach dip works also." - as you can see, I agree!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 21, 2007)

Poppinfresh said:


> I don't have "just" a spinach dip in my database, but if you're willing to put a little extra work into it, I have an awesome award-winning spinach artichoke dip (which kicks the crap out of spinach dip every day and thrice on Sundays)
> 
> (Credit to Youri Wang for this recipe, it is not one I devised on my own)
> 
> ...


 
I make this same one - it is absolutely awesome!


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hmmm, I may have to try that one if 2 people agree on it. Thing is, I'm really not crazy about artichokes.

Aslo, do you eat it warm?  Or do you let it cool down?  The only warm spinach dip I've had is the cheesy one from TGI Fridays and I dodn't like it at all.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 21, 2007)

*trader*

trader joes has a to die for spinach dip that they sell. if i remember right it comes in the bread dish with pieces of bread for dipping

my motto " let the other guy do the dirty work." lol

babe


----------



## xmascarol1 (Jan 27, 2008)

*old time spinach dip*

The best spinach dip I ever had was the first time I ever tasted it.  This was back in the 70's.  It was just one big onion, minced--sweet or vidalia, one pkg frozen chopped spinach (sqeezed almost dry), enough mayonaise just to hold it together, and LOTS of fresh coarse ground pepper, and little salt.  It was so good and simple to do. None of the commercial stuff ever compares to it, and any mixes don't either.  This is so refreshing and simple.  The pepper is the secret and I usually put in a couple tablespoons worth!  You can judge it yourself however you like.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

The very best I've had is on the back of the Knorr's spring vegetable soup mix box.   It's always a huge success at every party it's at.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 27, 2008)

Same here, Knorr's is what we use, put inside a hollowed out bread bowl with the pieces arranged around it for dipping.
But, that artichoke spinach dip sounds mighty tasty as well, will definitely have to give it a try.


----------



## CherryRed (Jan 30, 2008)

I was actually just browsing spinach dip recipes a minute ago. Here's one I might make soon: 

Spinach Artichoke Dip Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 30, 2008)

I vote Knoor also.
I shake a bit of cayenne in mine too.


----------



## jeninga75 (Jan 30, 2008)

I did try the Knorr's.  Way to salty.  I ended up just doing equal parts sour cream and cream cheese and eye-balled the spinach.  Salt, pepper and garlic powder to taste.  Added a little milk for a creamy, smooth consistancy. Kind of boring but was good to me.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 30, 2008)

We also add chopped up water chestnuts for some extra crunch.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 9, 2008)

cjs said:


> Here is the Knorr box recipe - I agree it it very good!!
> 
> KNORR'S BACK OF PKG. SPINACH DIP
> 
> ...


Man, you gotta put some marinated artichoke hearts in there too!


----------



## Calya (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is a recipe we use at our restaurant. You can adjust the quantities to your liking. 

8oz cream cheese
1pkg fresh chopped spinach wilted in a scant amount of water or frozen spinach
3 cloves minced garlic
1tsp tabasco
2tbsp. caesar dressing
1/4 cup parmesan
salt and pepper to taste

mix it all together and microwave for 1 minute if you want it to be hot.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 12, 2008)

Calya said:


> Here is a recipe we use at our restaurant. You can adjust the quantities to your liking.
> 
> 8oz cream cheese
> 1pkg fresh chopped spinach wilted in a scant amount of water or frozen spinach
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I like this better since it has no mayonaise. But where are the marinated artichoke hearts <chuckle><chuckle>


----------



## Calya (Apr 12, 2008)

Well there are supposed to be canned drained chopped artichoke hearts in it, but it seems people do not like artichokes so much. I left them out. LOL


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 12, 2008)

Calya said:


> Well there are supposed to be canned drained chopped artichoke hearts in it, but it seems people do not like artichokes so much. I left them out. LOL


Wow! You know some people who don't like marinated artichoke hearts? I have never met any of those "people" yet.  RO LOL


----------

